# [SOLVED] Compatible VX6000 cam



## eddie460

Using Win 8.1 and Office 2010. I have a MS LifeCam VX6000. I had been using it with no problems. Had to delete entire system and re-install 8.1. When I attempt to install the camera I get the error message, “This program has compatibility issues”. When I click on "get help on line there is nothing. What is the fix, please?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Compatible VX6000 cam*

The camera only supports up to Windows 7.

Go to this site here and SAVE the Windows 7 driver file to your desktop:

Software Downloads: LifeCam VX-6000

Then right-click on the file and go to properties and select compatibility mode. Choose Windows 7.


----------



## eddie460

*Re: Compatible VX6000 cam*

Master Chief: This worked like greased snot. I for got to get back here and thank you. Thanks
eddie460 (retired Cdr)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Compatible VX6000 cam*

Glad to hear!


----------

